# CPC-A looking for coding position in Portland Oregon/Vancouver Washington area



## eugenecooper333 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello, I am looking for a coding position in the Portland Oregon Metropolitan area which includes, Vancouver Washington.  I am very aware that the first time is the worst time when applying for coding jobs, so I am staying patient, and just applying for everything that my resume and skills allow. I'm hoping someone from this area can help, but everyone's feedback from all over will help very much.  I am active in my Portland AAPC group, and they have helped a lot.  I also was given a piece of advice from my coding instructor in college, and that is that the reality of obtaining the ultimate work at home coding job will require working in places that are "not ideal" for my life situation at first, but the experience is what gets the interviews for the ones that can become remote down the road.  I've only been applying for work since the start of the year (since my certification was right before Christmas), and will retain my initiative to keep looking.  Also, I have a circumstance that might help me in other ways, and that is I'm disabled and on Social Security Disability.  I went through their Ticket to work program and in conjunction with my state Vocational Rehabilitation,  was able to go back back to college to study Medical Coding, so I'm also asking if anyone knows of any agency(ies) that helps disabled people. I also want to return to work, and not be on disability due to the fixed income isn't enough.  I'm also asking if someone knows of good websites.  I prefer it's a website that has the https in the beginning.  Thank you very much.


----------



## mibell66 (Jan 24, 2018)

Keep your eye on job postings at OHSU- I don’t think the ads say so, but the positions are remote. They do hire CPC-As occasionally! Also, if you are on Facebook, join Jobs For American Medical Coders. They often have remote positions, and a lot of HCC companies post there that are CPC-A friendly. ( If you don’t know what HCC is look through the Files section on th JFAMC page.) Also, there are Healthcare temp agencies- I didn’t go that route, but I have heard some people got their foot in the door that way. Good luck!


----------



## eugenecooper333 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you for the information, much appreciated!


----------



## Thevina (Feb 2, 2018)

*Portland AAPC group*



eugenecooper333 said:


> I am active in my Portland AAPC group, and they have helped a lot.



I'm in Portland as well! I've only just joined AAPC and haven't even yet had the opportunity to sit for the CPC certification (hoping to do so in mid-March). I'm looking forward to hearing from someone in the local chapter to reach out to me as the local AHIMA chapter doesn't meet very often at all. I'll be looking for any work since this is a complete career change from what I've been doing in customer/tech support at a couple of startups. I hope things are going well for you and that we're both able to find work that's fulfilling this year!


----------



## eugenecooper333 (Feb 11, 2018)

Thank you, and good luck to you as well. Patience is the key (not to be confused with Patients) to obtaining a coding position as my school instructor told me the first day of coding class. That was after the "your not going to work at home right away" speech.  Thank you, and once again,  Good luck to you.


----------

